# Blackened Grouper dinner.



## binnesman (Jun 9, 2021)

Went to the fish market today and got beautiful piece of of grouper and decided to blacken it. I used my on special Cajun recipe as well as made a scotch bonnet remoulade sauce. It was so good and yes I live in Florida grouper was fresh.


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 9, 2021)

I've never had any type of fish "blackened"......But I'd give yours a try. Looks good.
Jim


----------



## 912smoker (Jun 9, 2021)

I've had  a lot but never made it. Looks great !!


----------



## binnesman (Jun 9, 2021)

Blackened fish recipe
3 Tbsp Hungarian paprika
2 Tbsp kosher salt
2 Tbsp granulated garlic
1 Tbsp onion powder
1 Tbsp cayenne pepper
1 Tbsp black pepper
2 Tbsp oregano 
2 Tbsp thyme 

I pulse it in a food processor can use it on chicken everything it’s amazing.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 9, 2021)

Tell us about this scotch bonnet remoulade too


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 9, 2021)

I'm interested in all of it. Then again"fresh" seafood in Minnesota is kinda like 20 point buck in Florida .


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 9, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Tell us about this scotch bonnet remoulade too


Beat me to it lol. Sounds amazing. I sure do miss fresh grouper too. Spent a lot time in Florida since the late 80s. Always loved fresh grouper. Your blackened grouper looks fantastic.


----------



## binnesman (Jun 9, 2021)

This is a little harder

Remoulade sauce recipe

1 Scotch bonnet pepper seeded
1 heavy Tbsp onion I just cut a chunk of of an onion
3 to 4 cups Hellmann’s mayonnaise
1 tsp Pickaprppa sauce
3 tablespoons ketchup 
Splash red wine vinegar 
Some salt and pepper to taste 

Put onion and scotch bonnet in food processor pulse add rest of the ingredients and blend till smooth.


----------



## binnesman (Jun 9, 2021)

And 2 hard oil eggs


----------



## binnesman (Jun 9, 2021)

Tried to give you idea of color I cook by taste always hard to convert lol but it’s close just don’t forget hard boil eggs


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 9, 2021)

Nice grouper! Points for sure.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 9, 2021)

Thanks for sharing and including the pictures!


----------



## binnesman (Jun 9, 2021)

To use the Cajun seasoning put oil on fish can be anything Salmon red fish grouper cat fish ect… dust Cajun seasoning on both side heavy sear in cast iron both sides about  1 min both side finish off in oven for a few min. If you can do it out side I get the pan smoker hot it will stink up the house and I do add a little oil to the pan as well.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 9, 2021)

That plate looks darn inviting.  Very nice!


----------



## binnesman (Jun 9, 2021)

Also don’t Substitute any other pepper the scotch bonnet may be one of the hottest peppers but it’s also one of the sweetest and when you take the seeds and veins out it’s actually not that hot in a rich fatty mayonnaise.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 10, 2021)

Nice job on that Grouper binnesman. It looks fantastic

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 10, 2021)

The grouper looks great.

A little history on blackening...
The "blackened" craze all started about 1980 with chef Paul Prudhomme, owner of K-Paul`s Louisiana Kitchen in New Orleans. He was the first to blacken redfish and it soon became a hit and his signature dish. Since then, about anything imaginable has been blackened.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 10, 2021)

Blackened grouper is my all time favorite fish sandwich, but I’m in Florida too, and many restaurants say they are giving you grouper, but it’s really tilapia. We Floridians know when we are getting screwed, but the tourists probably don’t have a clue. I don’t say a thing, I just don’t go back to that restaurant. Now your grouper looks fantastic!
Al


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 11, 2021)

Very nice! Grouper is an awesome fish-especially on a sandwich!


----------



## binnesman (Jun 11, 2021)

Thanks for all the great comments hope someone gives it a try. At least the Cajun seasoning


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 24, 2021)

Looks Excellent !!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## clifish (Jun 24, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Blackened grouper is my all time favorite fish sandwich, but I’m in Florida too, and many restaurants say they are giving you grouper, but it’s really tilapia. We Floridians know when we are getting screwed, but the tourists probably don’t have a clue. I don’t say a thing, I just don’t go back to that restaurant. Now your grouper looks fantastic!
> Al


I would have to say the grouper has to be a much thicker fillet than a tilapia?  We used to make tilapia for the kids but always made sure it was not from China,  they feed the fish very undesirable things.


----------

